# battery



## jonboy (Aug 26, 2008)

looking for abattery under 100 dollars that could drive a 30# thrust tm for 2-3 hours is this logical boat is a 12 foot flat bottom jon


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2008)

The walmart marine battery could do that. When you say 2-3 hours are you talking continuous or on-off, motor to the next stop...drift for awhile. How big are the water you will be fishing? Lots of current? 

I know on my basshunter with a 30# motor we would go all day on a sears marine battery.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 26, 2008)

You can get one at walmart for $50 to $60. Thats what I have and its more than plenty for my 12' Semi-Vee.

I think mine is 75 amp hours. I have been out fishing 6+ hours with no problems.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 27, 2008)

Find an Interstate Dealer local, spend some cash somewhere besides sprawl-mart for a change [-X :mrgreen: 

ST


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 27, 2008)

i would go with the walmart yellow marine batteries i have used them for years they have excellent warranties


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 27, 2008)

I have the Deka marine batteries in my rig. They're holding-up well, and I've fished for up to 5 hours (not continuous run) without a problem. Running a 54# MG.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 27, 2008)

I use Interstates pretty much exclusively (course, I do get them a bit cheaper due to my dads work using them exclusively - dad just has to add whatever I need to the list the next time they are bringing over a couple batteries for the shop to install. Gets delivered to the shop, so no going to pick it up either. . The shop has a supply come in every 2 or 3 days, with so I rarely have to wait much at all)


----------



## russ010 (Aug 27, 2008)

I've got the Everstart Maxx 29 series from wal-mart for $76, if you've got another battery you get $9 taken off that - I just bought it about 2 weeks ago only because I like the idea that I can exchange it anytime, no questions asked within the first 18 months - only used it for about 15 min though...

I have used the Duralast Marine battery and I use that on my 12' with a 34# motor guide... it lasts all day long, but if I stay running wide open and keep moving spots... it will die down in about 5 hours... then again, it is 6 years old this year.


----------



## OKBirddog (Sep 2, 2008)

I use the Autozone Duralast batteries and I've been running these 2 I have pretty hard for the last 3 years. It pushes me and my fishing buddy,and all of our stuff (we carry enough stuff to open a medium sized tackle store), an ice chest, and various other stuff pushing my 10 ft Pelecan Bass Raider all day long. Granted we aren't running full tilt all day but we do make some long runs up and down the strip pits we fish.


----------



## fowlmood77 (Sep 3, 2008)

My Interstate dealer stocks some "factory seconds" deep cycle batteries that alot of guys around here as well as myself use w/o any troubles. Price is right at around $35


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 3, 2008)

fowlmood77 said:


> My Interstate dealer stocks some "factory seconds" deep cycle batteries that alot of guys around here as well as myself use w/o any troubles. Price is right at around $35


were are you from foulmood


----------

